

Node.js Drama Continues: Project Lead TJ Fontaine Is Out - roughcoder
http://readwrite.com/2015/05/08/node-js-tj-fontaine-out-joyent

======
roughcoder
Link to TJ blog post on nodejs.org [http://blog.nodejs.org/2015/05/08/next-
chapter/](http://blog.nodejs.org/2015/05/08/next-chapter/)

